# s.s.Frontier



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Can some "historian" help with history of this ship.I was 2E. in her about 1964. Unfortunately my Discharge Book was stolen many years ago, so can't give exact times. I believe she was owned by General Steam navigation as,possibly, s.s.Albatross. Belgian built about 1945,double compound up and downer with cam operated poppet valves.Semi water tube boilers,(scotch boilers with water drums/tubes in the combustion chambers).
Her stokehold was aft of boilers with screen bulkhead between that and engineroom. It was a beautiful plant, never any problems. I have often wondered about her history. If my (failing!) memory seves me she was named
Port Cape town before she was named Frontier.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

jock paul said:


> Can some "historian" help with history of this ship.I was 2E. in her about 1964. Unfortunately my Discharge Book was stolen many years ago, so can't give exact times. I believe she was owned by General Steam navigation as,possibly, s.s.Albatross. Belgian built about 1945,double compound up and downer with cam operated poppet valves.Semi water tube boilers,(scotch boilers with water drums/tubes in the combustion chambers).
> Her stokehold was aft of boilers with screen bulkhead between that and engineroom. It was a beautiful plant, never any problems. I have often wondered about her history. If my (failing!) memory seves me she was named
> Port Cape town before she was named Frontier.


Jock Paul

Hope this helps

1943 WESERSTROM, North German Lloyd, Bremen. 
1945 Seized by Allies at Kiel. 
1945 EMPIRE GALENA , MOWT 
1947 ALBATROSS, General Steam Navigation Co. 
1958 PORT CAPETOWN, National Shipping Lines of South Africa. 
1959 FRONTIER, African Coasters Ltd, Durban. 
1966 FORTUNE, Summit Naigation Co, Hong Kong 
1968 Scrapped Hong Kong.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*frontier*

hi, Gdynia. Thanks for info.I posted another message to you earlier, but not sure if it got through - I'm still a bit strange with this site. Some of you seem to sit surrounded by old volumes of "Lloyds Register"waiting for people like me to write in asking for obscure information! I will try to get more info. on General Steam web site.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jock Paul

Your PM received Thanks


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Jock, did you find what you wanted about "Frontier", she is is mentioned on this web: www.unicornshipping.co.za/1930.htm
Also ss Margin, when she joined company,and when left com.
Click all dates.
All the best. Barney.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Built 1943 by John Cockerill SA, Hoboken, Belgium.

Bruce C


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

My thanks to both of you for the information, will carry on Googling!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Well, well, well ...
I have just discovered the name of the ship which
called at Newlyn and loaded pilchards for Italy
in the 1950s ....
Turns out it was the SS ALBATROSS, with funnel
marked GSNCo insignia on the photograph.
And lo and behold here she is on SN. 
Does anyone know where a better picture can
be found? Google image search is useless these
days, find all manner of images nowt to do 
with the search parameters.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

treeve said:


> Well, well, well ...
> I have just discovered the name of the ship which
> called at Newlyn and loaded pilchards for Italy
> in the 1950s ....
> ...


Hi Treeve, go to www.photoship.co.uk

Click on 'Old Ship Pictures'

She is photo 'Albatross -03'

cheers, jock.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*SS Albatross*

Thanks Jock
Here is the photo I have of her at Newlyn
Courtesy of Cedric Appleby Collection.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Albatross (Ex Empire Galena-47, Ex Weserstrom-45) 2020 tons Built 1943 by John Cockerill Antwerp. Compound 4 cyl steam engine built by Rheinmetall-Borsig Berlin Tegel. 2 water tube boilers. 287.7 x 44.4 x 15.8. DF,ESD,GyC, Radar. Code flags GJGL, Registered London, British flag. Owned by General Steam Nav; Co Ltd. 1 deck and shelter deck, cruiser stern.
(Details as 1952/3)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Tnx very much for the details r58


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

R58484956 said:


> SS Albatross (Ex Empire Galena-47, Ex Weserstrom-45) 2020 tons Built 1943 by John Cockerill Antwerp. Compound 4 cyl steam engine built by Rheinmetall-Borsig Berlin Tegel. 2 water tube boilers. 287.7 x 44.4 x 15.8. DF,ESD,GyC, Radar. Code flags GJGL, Registered London, British flag. Owned by General Steam Nav; Co Ltd. 1 deck and shelter deck, cruiser stern.
> (Details as 1952/3)


Hi R58, can you tell me where you found this information about her plant, as its more than I have managed to get and I thought I'd tried everywhere?

Regards, jock paul


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

JP Lloyds register. R58


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

New Wikipedia article.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Fortune


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

Frontier, at Capetown, date not known


----------



## rayarn (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone still interested in the Empire Galena?
For its entire life under that name, my Dad was its skipper, and as a young child, I voyaged on it several times.


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

here are some images of the Frontier - it would seem there was more than one


----------

